# Older male looking for a new home in MD (DC/VA/PA might also work - see inside)



## JewsephConrad (Mar 23, 2016)

Henry is an adorable, friendly, unaltered white male whose cagemate recently passed :/ I am unable to get new rats (we're moving) and as much as it kills me, the best thing for him really is finding him a new home where he can have some rat buddies and be happy.. He's cuddly and playful - will "wrestle" with your hand for short bouts, which I think is all you can ask for from a two year old rat - and looooves treats and head/neck scratches. (If you're a fan of Wheat Thins, you will be instant best friends..) Smart little guy! I'll miss him :') I have a cage, TONS of food thanks to an Amazon snafu, some treats, and bedding. Also have a couple water bottles, a litter pan, and other assorted things for him. Most of his "toys" are homemade (like toiler paper tubes filled with toilet paper and treats for him to dig out) so you probably don't want those  There will be a fee of some kind, given all of the supplies and the fact that I want this to be legit, but it's definitely negotiable, so let's talk about it.. I work and live in the Baltimore/Bethesda areas, so many MD/DC/VA(/maybe even PA) towns would actually work.. Feel free to reach out even if you think you might be too far. I just want him to be 100% happy again, so distance isn't as much of a prohibitive factor. Let me know if you're interested! Thanks!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

You might want to post pictures for potential adopters.


----------



## JewsephConrad (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh right! Thanks  I'll add some to the original post. Edit: Guess I can't.. Just uploaded some here: https://imgur.com/a/bX7VL


----------

